

Ask HN: I Need a Data Structures & Algorithms Mentor/Tutor - shk88

Background: I'm a recent MIS graduate with a software dev internship under my belt. I've been able to land a few  interviews (most notably with Microsoft's IT/Operations group), but my curriculum didn't cover any data structures/algorithms material. I'd like to increase my chances of getting hired and not embarrass myself during the interviews, so I'm looking for some help.<p>What I'm Looking for: Someone to point me to some good DS&#38;A resources (I've looked at a number of Open Courseware lectures, but I've found the quality of the video makes it difficult to follow the slides/code). Also, some good practice problems and answers to the occasional question. Any general insight into the interview process would be greatly appreciated.<p>What you get: A bright, eager pupil, the satisfaction of helping your fellow hacker and an unlimited supply of gratitude. Or I could do some free web dev work for you. Your choice :)<p>I would also be willing to write up and share the process with the community, for anyone else that might be in this situation in the future.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
lazyfunctor
I'd recommend Algorihm Design (Jon Kleinberg and Eva Tardos) and as suggested
by ejanus, stanford course <http://www.algo-class.org/>

~~~
shk88
Thanks for the suggestions. I've already signed up for the stanford course.
I'm looking for immediately available resources, since I'll be interviewing
soon.

------
ig1
The Cormen book "Introduction to Algorithms" and the book "Programming
Interviews Exposed" should bring you up to a solid level.

------
ejanus
Stanford will offer free Algorithms and Data structures course early next
year, maybe you should enroll.

------
bartonfink
I can help you out. Shoot me an e-mail and let's talk some more.

